# Vario - Burrs touching?



## Fragility (Feb 13, 2013)

After a while of noticing that my Vario was producing an inconsistent grind (a lot of fines mixed in at coarser grind settings), it wasn't until I dusted off and decided to use my Rancilio Silvia (and subsequently require me to go down to the fine grind settings) for the first time in nearly a year, that I noticed the burrs seem to be touching, even at setting 3/M.

I took the top burr off and cleaned it out and I noticed that there were marks on both burrs confirming that they had been touching. But only a section of the top burr had this mark around the outside, indicating that the problem was that the burrs are not parallel with each other. I put the top burrs back on and ran it - repeated this process several times but it was still producing the noise/the burrs were still touching at grind setting 2-3. I tried recalibrating but even when taking the screw out completely, the burrs were continuing to touch.

I'm not sure what the next step would be. Should I try taking the bottom burr out and reseating it? At first I though it was just a simple calibration issue, but with the inconsistent grind size and the burr markings on just one half of the top burr, it seems to indicate that the issue is either the top or the bottom burr being slightly dislodged. (I'm guessing the bottom burr, since I've tried reseating the top burr multiple times).

Anyone else had a similar issue?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you upload some pictures?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this clip.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is also worth saying that if you are correct, and you manage to sort the problem out, you will need to replace the burrs if they have become damaged.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Suggest you remove the bottom burr and carefully clean under the burr and it's mating surface. I suspect you may need to replace the burrs as well.


----------

